# We Can't Get Numbers on a Building but...



## jar546 (May 16, 2016)

Believe it or not, we get resistance and non-compliance with the code requirement for properly marking an address on a building but there are bigger problem.  The issue with re-appropriating money was a big wow.  Check it out.


----------



## tmurray (May 18, 2016)

We have this problem as well.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 18, 2016)

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## my250r11 (May 19, 2016)

Hilarious! But very sad because it is true!


----------



## JBI (May 19, 2016)

On the cell tower issue... Fortunately I am aware that at my home in NYS my cell phone gets picked up by a PA tower. The one time I had to call 9-1-1 from my cell at home the first order of business was to let them know I was on the NYS side of the river and asked if they could connect me to my home County 9-1-1 center. Luckily they were able to do that. I have told many of my friends and neighbors about it, but there are lots of folks who are not aware. Be it a State border, or even a County border, it helps to have some idea what tower is picking up your call...
Please don't ask me about Cuomo's comments... I try to not use offensive language here.


----------

